# Enter Journal Title here...



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

New Journal then...

Had 8 week off my diet, and as always put on a bit of flab, had serious motivation issues the last 5 weeks, think I made the gym around 4-5 times just through work and shoite but I'm ok now.

Basic premise to this journal is to hit 170lbs, that should see me suitably ripped for upcoming holiday to Canada. Roughly aiming for this over 10-12 weeks.

Metabolism is all bounced back from my previous cut so all good.

Baby starting session at the gym on Sunday, was still mongish from a party on Friday.

Chist

Dumb bell bench press

20kg - 12

55kg - 10/10/10/7/6

Cable X machine

Flys

30kg - 11/10/10/10/

Dips

Bw x 7/7/6/5/5


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

@Craigyboy @onthebuild @JANIKvonD @Super_G gtfih


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

First


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Awrite ya slack ersed hoor. What's the game plan for this cut then bud?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Holy sh!t 55kg DB press!!

In for this


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Holy sh!t 55kg DB press!!
> 
> In for this


In total


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Awrite ya slack ersed hoor. What's the game plan for this cut then bud?


Weights, diet and cardio from the start. Gonna do 1.5 mile each day for cardio with push pull legs combo.

Diet is gonna be with carbs something like this.

M1 - 30g Pro/20g Fat

M2 - 30g Pro/15g Fat

M3 - 30g Pro/20g Fat

M4 - 30g Pro/50g Carbs/16g Fat

M5 - 30g Pro/50 Carbs pwo.

M6 - 30g Pro/20g Fat


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> In total


I feel mislead :lol:

Any AAS on this adventure?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

How you doing rich.

Will be watching this . Like to see a journal from the beginning. (Even tho I can't follow mine for more than 3 days) lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In for this mate! Best of luck!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I feel mislead :lol:
> 
> Any AAS on this adventure?


None just now, Want to save the next course for a bulk.



WardyX11 said:


> How you doing rich.
> 
> Will be watching this . Like to see a journal from the beginning. (Even tho I can't follow mine for more than 3 days) lol


Nice one mate, yeah you need to keep them up to date otherwise you end up giving up lol.



onthebuild said:


> In for this mate! Best of luck!


Cheers bud, hopefully see some nice ab-bage like yourself in 10-12 weeks. It's only a stone I wanna she's so hopefully not too bad.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> None just now, Want to save the next course for a bulk.
> 
> Nice one mate, yeah you need to keep them up to date otherwise you end up giving up lol.
> 
> Cheers bud, hopefully see some nice ab-bage like yourself in 10-12 weeks. It's only a stone I wanna she's so hopefully not too bad.


Give timed carbs a go mate, it seems to have worked wonders for me! But that could be the test tren and clen ... :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Give timed carbs a go mate, it seems to have worked wonders for me! But that could be the test tren and clen ... :whistling:


Yeah that's what I'm doing. Read the diet plan sweety.

It's probably the tren and clean though. I miss the tren gave serious wood.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah that's what I'm doing. Read the diet plan sweety.
> 
> It's probably the tren and clean though. I miss the tren gave serious wood.


So it is mate :lol: I like to look at the pictures and skim read the details lmao!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> So it is mate :lol: I like to look at the pictures and skim read the details lmao!


lol pay attention!

Shoulders later tonight, I like shoulders.

Been looking at pics of myself, look like I've lost muscle,but can't decide if I have or in just smoother due to but of extra fat.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

That's why test is good for cutting! Doesn't seem to be much muscle loss


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> That's why test is good for cutting! Doesn't seem to be much muscle loss


I'm not even sure it was the cut, I think it was lack of gym, maybe I just need a couple of weeks back in the gym or maybe just being paranoid.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I'm not even sure it was the cut, I think it was lack of gym, maybe I just need a couple of weeks back in the gym or maybe just being paranoid.


Get in the gym then?!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Get in the gym then?!


Yeah I'm going, just letting the jack3d sink in.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Shooders

30kg - 12/10/8/7/6

Upright row

30kg - 12/10/8/6/5

Shrugs

90kg - 9/10

50kg - 14/12/10

Lat raise

70lbs - 12/12/10/9/9


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I love SHOODERS too bro lol

Always find superseting db shrugs with barbell rear shrugs brings out the thickness of the traps


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

WardyX11 said:


> I love SHOODERS too bro lol
> 
> Always find superseting db shrugs with barbell rear shrugs brings out the thickness of the traps


Might give that a shot next week then. Sounds beastly.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome for bringing the veins out in front delts/traps


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

WardyX11 said:


> Awesome for bringing the veins out in front delts/traps


Must still be too fat or not have enough muscle cause ain't ever seen veins in them places yet.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

You will.

Or if you don't ... Draw some on :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mmmm delt & trap veins 

whats on today son?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> mmmm delt & trap veins
> 
> whats on today son?


Quality and Design standards workshop and performance meeting&#8230;

You mean in life? Ha. Cardio tonight 1.5miles run, good diet and pack up my suitcase for the journey up the morra.

How you doing bud?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Quality and Design standards workshop and performance meeting&#8230;
> 
> You mean in life? Ha. Cardio tonight 1.5miles run, good diet and pack up my suitcase for the journey up the morra.
> 
> How you doing bud?


sounds fukin boring  im alright mate! bit on the sweaty side but nae bad....also fukin starving!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds fukin boring  im alright mate! bit on the sweaty side but nae bad....also fukin starving!


Yeah your right it is ****in boring and I need to come to Yorkshire to do it, accent is fkn atrocious and there no fanni to look at either.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah your right it is ****in boring and I need to come to Yorkshire to do it, accent is fkn atrocious and there no fanni to look at either.


You're in the wrong bit of Yorkshire then :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Food yesterday

M1

2 eggs

2 bacon rashers

M2

60g whey

M3

125g rice

140g tuna

M4

70g oats

30g whey

WO

M5

60g whey

M7

150g rice

100g chicken

Breadstick


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Come on rich. You're worse at updates than me :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

WardyX11 said:


> Come on rich. You're worse at updates than me :lol:


Tell me about it man, got so little motivation the now it's unreal. Can't be fkd one bit.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Time to start a mega cycle I reckon :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Time to start a mega cycle I reckon :whistling:


It's been on my mind tbh. Just feel its wrong to jump on and not be hitting the gym hard.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> It's been on my mind tbh. Just feel its wrong to jump on and not be hitting the gym hard.


Well hit it hard then!!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well hit it hard then!!!


Very true mate, just need to get focused and stop being a flange.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Very true mate, just need to get focused and stop being a flange.


You do mate! You got sh1t going on or you just being a feggit?!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You do mate! You got sh1t going on or you just being a feggit?!


I can't really say I've got **** going on, just feel de-motivated. Feggity I think&#8230;


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

@onthebuild

Attacked the little fitness gym after having a word with myself last night, time to get this journal going properly.

40kg - 15/14/8/9/8

36kg - 8

32kg - 8

28kg - 5

24kg - 6

20kg flys

12/12/10/9/8

20kg pullovers

12/12/12/12/11

Push ups to failure

7/6/6

Tricep push down

16.25 resistance?! Whit?!

12/12/12/12/15


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> @onthebuild
> 
> Attacked the little fitness gym after having a word with myself last night, time to get this journal going properly.
> 
> ...


Good man! Life gets in the way sometimes but keep pushing on mate. If you feel demotivated just attack it from a new angle mate, change up the routine or something to challenge yourself?

Feeling better for that sesh?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good man! Life gets in the way sometimes but keep pushing on mate. If you feel demotivated just attack it from a new angle mate, change up the routine or something to challenge yourself?
> 
> Feeling better for that sesh?


Yeah man definitely. Just had a word with myself, end up bringing everyone else down around me. Mainly work shoite tbh!

Having a bit trouble eating cereal for post w/o though had 3 teeth out on Friday lol. Fkn gummy.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

M1

400ml latte

M2

60g whey in water

M3

130g Can of tuna

130g Cous Cous

M4

70g oats

30g whey

M5

50g Cereal

60g whey

M6

150g potato floddie - whatever that is.

130g chicken breastage.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> M1
> 
> 400ml latte
> 
> ...


fair whack of whey there mate!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fair whack of whey there mate!


Yeah I know, would rather have chicken etc but being away in a hotel mon - thu makes it hard to keep fresh stuff fresh.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Shooders

Shooders press

40kg - 12/9/5

32kg - 7

28kg - 6

Lat raise

32kg - 12

28kg - 10

24kg - 9

20kg - 9

16kg - 8

Rear felt fly

20kg - 12/12/12/12


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

whats going down big ane?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Where the fùck was my invite :lol:

IN!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats going down big ane?


Chest and probably back today. Been working like a dog all week so had to give back on thu a miss.



R0BLET said:


> Where the fùck was my invite :lol:
> 
> IN!!


lol sorry bud, I couldn't mind who and who's posted in my other. Ha.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Chist

Db press

55kg - 12/10/7/5/6

Cable machine

30kg - 12/12/11/10/9

Lat pull down

65.5kg - 10/10/8/8/7

Seated row

50kg - 8

40kg - 9/9/8/7

Barbell curl

15kg - 10/9/9/8


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chist, back n biceps ya mean lol. nice sesh bud


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> chist, back n biceps ya mean lol. nice sesh bud


Exactly. Ha.

Yeah was nkt a bad sesh, not the way I like to do it but as long as I get it in, it's better than sod all.

What you up to the day?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Shoulders.

Db press -

70lbs - 15

80lbs - 10/9/7/6/5

Lat raise -

70lb - 12/9/9/8/8

Rear felt fly

30lbs - 10/10/10/9/8

Seated chest press

90lbs - 12/12/9/9

Diet been good today and yesterday. Managed to find a fridge at work so had some chicken for lunch instead of tuna.

The deca and test is still calling me from my stash as well. It's saying just bulk, ignore the abs... Ha.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Shoulders.
> 
> Db press -
> 
> ...


Who needs abs... :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

M1

3 poached eggs

2 bacon

M2

60g whey

M3

125g rice

200g chicken

M4

75g oats

60g why

M5

200g chicken

100g potato

M6

Hot choc

52g fat

112g carbs

250g protein

Diet for yday, pretty much similar to today.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Who needs abs... :whistling:


Yeah exactly, tempted but want to shed some more fat first, choices choices.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Today's fid.

2 bacon

3 eggs

M2

Granola, milk and raisins

M3

60g whey

M4

150g mince

125g rice

M5

Bowl of Special K. LOL.

Actually struggling to get the diet knuckled down, can't be ****d cutting right now as I'm constantly travelling away. Missed gym tonight as I'm prepping for an interview tomorrow.

Probably gonna fire in the test and deca and make this a lean bulk, at least I can take advantage of the premier Inn breakfast buffet.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Back session today. Felt pumped.

Deadlifts

70kg - 10/10/10/10/10

Back into these, lower back held up well, **** poor weight but I can't be ****d wrecking my lower back again, hurts.

Seated row

50kg - 10/10/8/6/4

Lat pull down

50.5kg - 10/10/10/8/8

Lever row

48kg - 10/10/9/9/8

DB curls

25kg - 10/10/10/9/9


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Chest

.

DB press

20kg - warm up.

55kg - 12/9/7/5/4

40kg - 7

30kg - 8

DB flys - slow and controlled aiming to get top of the chest.

30kg - 12/12/12/10/10

Dips

10kg - 6/6/5/4

Gonna swap tris and bi's round, always seem to never get proper tricep stimulation after chist.

Overhead tricep pulls.

20kg - 10/10/10

Plastering some walls later so got shoulder workout to come today as well.

Question - Am I doing enough sets ? Thoughts and opinions would be great!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Chest
> 
> .
> 
> ...


So long as you do till failure, i think so mate. I always have to leave not being able to lift anything lol


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> So long as you do till failure, i think so mate. I always have to leave not being able to lift anything lol


Same as you walked in then :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

WardyX11 said:


> Same as you walked in then :lol:


CORRECT


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So long as you do till failure, i think so mate. I always have to leave not being able to lift anything lol


Nice one mate, thanks for confirming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Chest and bisexuals.

50 for 10 warm up

55kg - 10/10/8/7/6

30kg DB flys

6/10/10/10/9

Pec deck 26kg

12/9/6/5/4

Barbell curl

25kg

12/12/12/9/8

30kg DB curls

10/10/10

Leg raises to failure.

27/18/15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Back and triceps

Dead lifts

60kg - 12/12/1

Again ****ed my back, gonna have to work on my form, less reps ****s the rest of my workout.

Tips / videos for form lads??

Lat pulls owns

58kg - 12/12/9/8/7

Seated rows

30kg ****ty weight to save more damage to lower back.

12/12/12/12/

Dips

10kg - 11/10/5/4/3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Back and triceps
> 
> Dead lifts
> 
> ...


Watch this, I always try and get somewhere I can have a mirror front and the side so I can monitor form


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Finally found this :lol:

Your not eating much man, how are you coping!! I'd be greetin with a diet plan like that, which is probably why I can't see my toes when I look down come to think of it...

Any closer to your goals and plans to bulk?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Finally found this :lol:
> 
> Your not eating much man, how are you coping!! I'd be greetin with a diet plan like that, which is probably why I can't see my toes when I look down come to think of it...
> 
> Any closer to your goals and plans to bulk?


Yeah the plan is not to bother cutting and get bigger lol.

So just bulking away now with test and deca. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah the plan is not to bother cutting and get bigger lol.
> 
> So just bulking away now with test and deca.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


im wanting to start my cycle at the start of september but the source hasnt got back to me and dhacks is down. :death:

any acne with the deca man? dermatologist has me on roaccutane to try and kill the acne from my first cycle thats just not went away...and still hasnt :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> im wanting to start my cycle at the start of september but the source hasnt got back to me and dhacks is down. :death:
> 
> any acne with the deca man? dermatologist has me on roaccutane to try and kill the acne from my first cycle thats just not went away...and still hasnt :lol:


What you gonna run?

Not much, bit if a spotty back but nothing severe, calmed down a lot since the tren I did jan-April.

I seem to be lucky that I don't get acne or gyno, hardly ran an AI last time.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Good session today.

Shoulders and Abs.

DB press

45kg - 10/10/10/8/7

Lat raise

30kg - 12/10/10/9/6

Delt flys on cable machine.

14kg - 12/12/10/10/10

Cable wood chops

Can't mind weight

15/12/12

Weighted leg raise

5kg - 5/5/5/5

Obliques machine

12kg - 10/10/9


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Back and Tri's

Back and Tris

Dips

10kg - 8/7/6/5/5/4

Seated Row

50kg - 10/10/10/8/6/6/5/4/4/5

Lat pull down

58kg - 10/10/10/10/10/8/6/6/5/5

Went all GVT on this session, shaking like fk right now trying to have a shake! All sore as well.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nice 1 mate!..should really hit 10 on every set i think?...maybe not tho lol.

hows the bulk going?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> nice 1 mate!..should really hit 10 on every set i think?...maybe not tho lol.
> 
> hows the bulk going?


As far as I've read you start with 65% of your 1RM then try and do ten sets of that, when you hit 10 sets of ten you add xx % of weight on then the cycle repeats.

Bulk ok, think the bsi gear is g2g, will up 9lbs since Friday so at least the water bloat has made an appearance. Generally feeling fuller. Just trying to get in the protein and calories.

How r u doing?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> As far as I've read you start with 65% of your 1RM then try and do ten sets of that, when you hit 10 sets of ten you add xx % of weight on then the cycle repeats.
> 
> Bulk ok, think the bsi gear is g2g, will up 9lbs since Friday so at least the water bloat has made an appearance. Generally feeling fuller. Just trying to get in the protein and calories.
> 
> How r u doing?


good stuff mate, 20week bulk comp in november if ur keen.

im doing great mate...leaning up a bit now & abs poking threw now


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff mate, 20week bulk comp in november if ur keen.
> 
> im doing great mate...leaning up a bit now & abs poking threw now


Does ti start in November?

Yeah your looking good man, definitely a great effort with it. What cycle you running at the mo?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Does ti start in November?
> 
> Yeah your looking good man, definitely a great effort with it. What cycle you running at the mo?


starts the start of november, yeh.

was running 1.2g testE for 6weeks..then 450mg testE/400mg trenA tha past 3 weeks


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> starts the start of november, yeh.
> 
> was running 1.2g testE for 6weeks..then 450mg testE/400mg trenA tha past 3 weeks


What happens to the TNT ? Get bored of having a stiffy? lol. I've got 10 weeks of Deca might

Give that TNT a try for remainder of my bulk when the deca runs out.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> What happens to the TNT ? Get bored of having a stiffy? lol. I've got 10 weeks of Deca might
> 
> Give that TNT a try for remainder of my bulk when the deca runs out.


it sent me mental mate...so had to stop.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> it sent me mental mate...so had to stop.


 :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Do German Volume Training they said...

The DOMS will be minimal they said...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Do German Volume Training they said...
> 
> The DOMS will be minimal they said...


haha, very good


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Chest

DB press 50kg -

10/10/10/7/8/7/7/6/6/6

Cable X

30kg - 10/9/9

V bar curls

15kg - 10/10/10/10/10

Lateral pulley for bis

12kg - 9/8

Weighed leg raises

5kg - 12/8/6










Looking right watery but strength is coming so size should follow.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You alive fella?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You alive fella?


Yeah man still here. Not had much time to update will update tonight.

New job in a couple of weeks back up my way so ill be back to my usual routine mon,tue, thu, sat. Can't wait!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Back and Tris.

Dead lifts

60kg - 5/5/5/5/5

Weighted dips

10kg - 10/8/5/5/4

Seated row

50kg

12/10/10/9/8/6/6/5/5/4

Latpulldown

58kg

10/10/10/10/10/9/9/8/7


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

DB chest press

55kg - 10/10/10/10/10/9/6/5/4/3 +

20kg pullovers

10/10/10/10/10

Db Bicep curls +

30kg - 15

35kg - 15

40kg - 8

V Bar curl

30kg -7/5/3

Not done legs for a while so I thought I'd do a set, prep the DOMS for next week : / really must stretch my hip tendons out, I'm tighter than a virgin vadge.

Squats

40kg - 20


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Thought Id post some diet stuff for today.

m1

couple of pancakes, whey and peanut butter.

m2

200ml milk

pitta and holumi cheese

30g whey

m3

bowl of pasta

150g of Tuna and mayo with gherkins

m4

200g chicken

noodles and thai curry sauce.

m5

something else...

Pretty shanner diet tbh, only 2 weeks left and ill be starting my new job so ill be able to get a fresher diet up and running properly.

Generally though when im travelling its looking like;

m1

eggs and bacon and granola

m2

60g whey and water

m3

150g chicken (packet)

half a microwavable rice

m4

150g Tuna on Burgen

m5

usually red meat or chicken or fish.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Squats

Warm up 10kg 10/10

60kg - 10/10/9/7/6/4

Leg extensions

40kg - 4/3/2

Leg press

120kg - 10/10/10/9/6

Calf raises

15plates - 10/20/15/12/12/

Seated Ham curls

36kg - 10

45kg - 10/10/9/5

Jello&#8230;

Diet today.

Bowl o granola and fruit

60g whey

120g rice

240g chicken breast

2 burgen

150g tuna

60g whey in water

150g chicken breast with cheddar and bacon

1 bun

Chips

2 San Miguel.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Back

Dead lifts

60kg - 5/5

80kg - 6/6/6

90kg - 6/6/6

Tri pushdown

20kg - 10/10/10/10/

22.5kg - 5/4

Seated row

50kg - 10/7/6/5/5

Close grip Latpulldown

58kg - 10/10/10/10/10/9/7/7/7/7

Wide grip Bw Pull-ups

7/3/3/4/3


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Diet today, heavy whey day as my chicken at lunch was aff and I lost my can of tuna!

M1

50g oats / 60g whey / 200ml milk

M2

Rustlers burger chicken thing

30g whey

M3

60g whey in water

M4

150g white fish

120g Cous Cous

M5

Half a cup granola

100ml ice cream

60g whey

Table spoon of PB

200ml ff milk.

Tried the banana whey from @Bulkpowders.co.uk- v v nice. Slowly working through the great flavours.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

DB chest press

20kg - 10 warm up

60kg - 10/10/9/7/6/5/5/5/5/

Cable machine

40kg - 9

35kg - 9

30kg - 9

25kg - 8

20kg - 7

Db Bicep curls

40kg -

V Bar curl

30kg - 9/9/9/7/7

Weighted Leg raises

7.5kg - 12/12/10/9/

Flute Machine


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Legs Sunday

Squats

70kg - 10/10/10/7/7/3

Leg extensions

40kg -

Leg press

150kg - 12/10/10/10/

Calf raises

40kg 20/17/15/12/12/

Seated Ham curls

45kg -


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Flute Machine


Orange Cnut :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Orange Cnut :lol:


lol, It's good for the glutes ha


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Back

Dead lifts

40kg WU - 10/10

80kg - 5/5/5/5/5/4

Dips

10kg - 10/10/8/4/3

Seated row

50kg - 10/10/10/7/6/5/6/8/6/4

Tri pushdowns

22.5kg - 10/10/10


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Chest and Bi's

DB press 50kg -

10/10/7/8/6/5

Cable X

30kg - 10/10/10

Underhand cable

30kg - 8/7/6

DB curls

17.5 each hon

8/7/7/

Lateral pulley for bis

35kg - 7/8/7/6

Weighed leg raises

10kg - 12/11/8

Woodchoppers

30kg - 10

35kg - 10/10/10/10/9


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

that some crazy weight on the dumbells press mate!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Glais said:


> that some crazy weight on the dumbells press mate!


Cheers mate might be the way I record it though, it's total weighed pushed rather than the weight of the single dumbell. Not as good when you divide it by 2 ha.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> Cheers mate might be the way I record it though, it's total weighed pushed rather than the weight of the single dumbell. Not as good when you divide it by 2 ha.


haha didn't realise that. altho still a good workout!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Legs 26/8

Squats

WU - 40kg 10/10

70kg - 10/10/10/7/5

Front squats

40kg - 10/10/10/10/7

Hack squat machine

40kg - 8/8 just trying this out, bit of an Awkward bugger tbh.

Calf raises

40kg - 20/11/11/14/12

Leg press

150kg - 10/10/10/10/


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Pull

Deadlifts

60kg - 10/10

80kg - 7/8/8/8/8

T-Bar row

40kg - 10/10/9/7/7

Seated row

50kg - 10/10/10/7/5

Lat-pulldowns

65.5 - 10/10/7

Face pulls

20kg - 10/10/10/10

22.5 - 10

DB bi curl

15kg - 10/8/8


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Push

Incline DB press

60kg - 10/10/10/9/7

Barbell Bench Press

70kg - 8/7/7/6/5

Barbell shoulder press

40kg - 10/8/6/5

Shrugs

65kg - 15/13/12/11/11

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

30kg - 10/10/10/10/9

Tri Pushdowns

25kg - 12/10/10/10/9


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Diet last couple of days has been.

M1 scoop whey in water

M2 oats and whey banana in milk

M3 240g chicken and rice

M4 150g tuna on burgen

Post workout meal is scoop whey, scoop oats in water

M5 beef / chicken and a carb source.

M6 300ml milk


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Pull 31/8

Deadlifts

70kg - 5

95kg - 5/5/5

T-Bar row

46kg - 5/5/5

Seated row

57.5kg 5/5/5

62.5kg - 6/5/5

Lat-pulldowns

65.5 - 5

73kg - 5/5/5

Face pulls

20kg - 10

22.5 - 10/8/8

DB bi curl

30kg - 12/13/13

Weighted leg raises

10kg - 12/10/10

Wood choppers

40kg - 13/13/10


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Push 1/9

Barbell Bench Press

60kg - 10/10 WU

80kg - 5/5/5

Barbell shoulder press

45kg - 5/5/5

Incline DB press

65kg - 5

70kg - 5/5/4

Shrugs

70kg - 10/10/11

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

35kg - 5

40kg - 5/5/5

Tri Pushdowns

25kg - 9/8/9


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Felt ill for the last week so first time back at the gym this week. Strength felt **** but I never had any breakfast or any sugars.

Push 7/9

Barbell Bench Press

60kg - 10/10 WU

80kg - 8/7/5/3

Barbell shoulder press

45kg - 8/7/6/6

Incline DB press

60kg - 7/6/6/6

Shrugs

70kg - 12/12/10/9

Dumbbell Lateral Raise

35kg - 8/8/7

Tri Pushdowns

25kg - 12/12/12


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Strength looks impressive there mate


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Strength looks impressive there mate


Thanks man, just banging away at it, legs tomorrow so I'll see what that brings me.

Today;

Myofacial massage, im now standing completely straight, legs and back all in line. feel like someone has molested me for 4 hours though.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Legs 9/9

Squats

WU - 40kg 10/10

8k0g - 8/8/7/4

Front squats

50kg - 5/5/4/4

Hack squat machine - deep

40kg - 10/9/8/4

Calf raises

45kg - 12/10/9/8

Leg press

150kg - 8/8/8/6


----------

